# Fit of Bruno Magli shoes



## sockett9999 (Jan 19, 2006)

I am looking to purchase a pair of Bruno Magli shoes online. They are from the handmade line and the ad says the fit is the same as typical Bruno Magli sizing. 

Can people help me with this. Is this brand usually true to size, or does it fit a little small or large? 

Much appreciated.
Rob


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

I think the two pairs I own are approximately 1/2 size longer than their stated size.

Best regards,
thinman

"I criticize by creation, not by finding fault."â€”Cicero

Edit: I would always recommend trying on the shoes before you buy, if at all possible. If there is a store near you that carries Bruno Magli, you should stop in.


----------



## sockett9999 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks thinman.


----------



## floutist (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine fit, more or less true to size. I find Magli to be very, very comfortable . . .


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

My Brunos seem pretty true to size. I have been extremely happy with them.

"A good cigar is as great a comfort to a man as a good cry to a woman."
-- E.G. Bulwer-Lytton Darnley, 1845


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes, my experience is that they are 1/2 size larger than your US sizing. So if you are a 10 in Aldens or Allen Edmonds, then get a 10 1/2 in Maglis.

Also it is worth noting that Maglis seem to be a bit wider than other Italian shoes, specifically Gucci's. In other words, if you wear a 10E in Gucci's, you have a good chance of being fitting just fine into a 10D (or Medium) Magli.

DD


----------



## sockett9999 (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone.

I appreciate the assistance everyone so freely gives on this forum.

Rob


----------



## dusty (Jun 26, 2005)

My one pair runs at least a half-size large.


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> Yes, my experience is that they are 1/2 size larger than your US sizing. So if you are a 10 in Aldens or Allen Edmonds, then get a 10 1/2 in Maglis.
> 
> ...


I meant exactly the opposite regarding the length! I own the "Magico" chelsea boots and "Malino" bluchers in US size 12D, whereas 11.5 may have fit better. They seem to have some extra length in the toe. Perhaps I wasn't clear that my Maglis were marked with US sizes.

Best regards,
thinman

"I criticize by creation, not by finding fault."â€"Cicero


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by thinman_
> 
> I meant exactly the opposite regarding the length! I own the "Magico" chelsea boots and "Malino" bluchers in US size 12D, whereas 11.5 may have fit better. They seem to have some extra length in the toe. Perhaps I wasn't clear that me Maglis were marked with US sizes.
> 
> ...


Sorry, me reeding skills is bad. I've got the "Chapin" which are sized Euro.

DD


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2020)

sockett9999 said:


> I am looking to purchase a pair of Bruno Magli shoes online. They are from the handmade line and the ad says the fit is the same as typical Bruno Magli sizing.
> 
> Can people help me with this. Is this brand usually true to size, or does it fit a little small or large?
> 
> ...


I have been buying Magli wingtips for over thirty years. My first pairs fit like a glove but a pair I recently purchased is 1/2 size larger. Due to the pointed toe I can wear thick socks with and insert and they fit fine. I would recommend buying a size 1/2 size below what you require if you are buy a pointed toe Magli. They are an excellent dress shoe you will have for years. While they are expensive, remember you spend a two thirds of your waking hours in shoes. Don't you deserve a pair that look and feel good?


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

Every paid of BM shoes I have ever owned have been amazingly comfortable. I consider them an excellent shoe and excellent value, especially since they are frequently on sale at Last Call and Off Fifth. I find the fit to be true, but on one loafer I have, I had to size up a full size. Still an incredible fit.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^

While I don't doubt the sincerity of your comments (I too had a pair and liked them though their prominence in the OJ trial was creepy) you are responding to a guy shilling for Magli who brought back a thread last seen during the reign of GWB.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

I own one pair. I'm typically 9.5 medium but the BM horsebit loafers in 9.5 are tight, even after 2 years. Should have ordered a 10. If I buy another pair they will be 10's.


----------

